# Royal Military College



## certified (17 Oct 2009)

Hey i was wondering how many people apply for Royal Military college and how many spots are there yearly and i was talking to a recruiter and he said that no one got hired as pilots this year because all spots were full and what else do they look at other then marks and having a PPL would that be an asset or its not a big deal?
Help would be appreciated
THank you


----------



## Loachman (17 Oct 2009)

certified said:
			
		

> what else do they look at other then marks and having a PPL would that be an asset or its not a big deal?



They look at one's ability to communicate clearly, which includes correct capitalization, punctuation, and sentence structure.

We also value that here.

Prior flying experience may or may not help or hinder you. If you have a licence, fine. If you want one, go and get one. If you want to get one just because you think that it might help, save your money.



			
				certified said:
			
		

> THank you



You're welcome.

Now start reading through older threads and using the Search Function. Almost any question that you may ask, and some that you have not already thought of yet, will have been asked and answered before.


----------



## certified (17 Oct 2009)

Hi once you get accepted in RMC what are the choices ur given. I heard you get to choose wheather to be in Air Force group or what not.
And so what happens next.......
Thanks for your help


----------



## Loachman (17 Oct 2009)

LISTEN TO ME!!!

Stop posting and start reading, or I am going to delete everything that you post and you'll be discovering the warning system.

Understood?


----------



## xtreme (4 Mar 2010)

Loachman,

With all due respect,

Why do you have to be such an ass?  You know - a noob is a noob.  Because they're a noob it's pretty obvious they might not realize the power of the search function.

It's pretty easy to encourage experienced members of the forum to ignore those who ask repetitive questions.  The light-bulb might go on when they don't receive any replies that maybe the answer is hidden somewhere amongst the vast forum.

I know another reason why some noobs have a tendency to ask repetitive questions.  It is the temptation to try to get the most up-to-date information, under the assumption that old posts may not be applicable anymore. Things change in the forces over time and some questions previously answered in the forum although applicable don't instill a sense of confidence in the information - especially for the noob.

i.e.  Asking about current Pilot slots is a good example of a question that could have been answered before where the answer may no longer be applicable.

Anyhow, you get  my drift.  All I'm saying is chill out a bit.


----------



## Journeyman (4 Mar 2010)

I find it hard to believe that _xtreme_ had to resurrect a thread almost five months old in order to tell everyone how, once again, the Moderators fail to meet his expectations.

Maybe you should read through the thread, On Being DS.

At the end of the day though, if you're truly unhappy you have the same options as everyone else: report your concerns to the site owner, or leave for sites more amenable to your sensitivities.


----------



## Franko (4 Mar 2010)

xtreme said:
			
		

> Loachman,
> 
> With all due respect,
> 
> ...



He's doing his job. Don't like it? Leave the site.

Anymore like this and I'll show you the door myself.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

